# Bladder Control



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

Good Morning,
Back in April I ask for recommendations for natural products for incontinence. 
Well I purchased the Nutri Vet Bladder Control. I purchased the product from Chewy. the bottle said (New look same great product) Well she has been on the product for about 5 weeks now and I see little change in the morning, her tail still shows signs of dribbling. Does any one know how long it takes for this product to work?? It appears to be the same product and same ingredients as on Nutra-Vets web site but a better price. Can anyone let me know how long before I see results ? or should I get it from the MFG. I don't want to give her the Pron from the Vet to many side affects. Thanks


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I am not familiar with this product. Does it have estrogen in it? Is this spay incontinence you're talking about? I've had a female dog that had that issue and my son's dog has that issue off and on...where there isn't enough estrogen to tighten up that sphincter muscle. Estrogen is what gives that muscle on the urethra the ability to tighten. So, I don't know about any herbal things. I've just used a prescription for my Lab and my son's dog that experienced that. You might ask a vet about this product or the ingredients. Maybe there is some kind of natural estrogen type stuff. Best of luck.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

"Natural" does not always mean "good" In fact most all products labeled with "natural" are either not natural or in any event not effective. It is a marketing strategy to increase sales to people who have become convinced that "drugs" are bad for you and herbs are good for you. Many herbs are useful in therapies. Eg. the bark of the white willow was used for many years as an anti-inflammatory pain killer. Later Bayer patented aspirin. Aspirin is the active ingredient in the willow bark. Aspirin does not cause nausea in most people but willow bark does because of unwanted collateral ingredients. You might feel better using "natural" products" but in most cases they will have little or no efficacy, cost more and can even be dangerous.
Eric.


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I am not familiar with this product. Does it have estrogen in it? Is this spay incontinence you're talking about? I've had a female dog that had that issue and my son's dog has that issue off and on...where there isn't enough estrogen to tighten up that sphincter muscle. Estrogen is what gives that muscle on the urethra the ability to tighten. So, I don't know about any herbal things. I've just used a prescription for my Lab and my son's dog that experienced that. You might ask a vet about this product or the ingredients. Maybe there is some kind of natural estrogen type stuff. Best of luck.



Thanks for your reply.
This product has Pumpkin Seed,Rehmannia Root, Wild Yam , Soy Protein Concentrate, Saw Palmetto Extract, Cranberry Extract and Vitamin c. They say it takes 4 to 6 weeks to work. We will see.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, hopefully it will do the trick. Some herbs, as long as they're not harmful or have worse side effects than they fix are indeed useful in medicine. After all, many of our medicines come from natural plant things. But like Eric said, sometimes they can do harm. But as we know, many pharmaceutical drugs can do major harm. Anyhow, I had good luck with the Rx for my Lab and my son's dog. Let us know how this stuff works after the six weeks. It will be interesting.


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Well, hopefully it will do the trick. Some herbs, as long as they're not harmful or have worse side effects than they fix are indeed useful in medicine. After all, many of our medicines come from natural plant things. But like Eric said, sometimes they can do harm. But as we know, many pharmaceutical drugs can do major harm. Anyhow, I had good luck with the Rx for my Lab and my son's dog. Let us know how this stuff works after the six weeks. It will be interesting.


Ok . She's getting a little better after about 3weeks. Thanks every one. :act-up:


----------

